# Eclipse: "Call H-ierarchie" nur lückenhaft angezei



## Windwalker (3. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere meine Diplomarbeit in Eclipse und je größer mein Projekt geworden ist, desto mehr fällt mir folgender Bug (?) auf:

Die Funktion "Open Call Hierarchy" funktioniert nicht mehr richtig, d.h. sie zeigt oft nicht oder nur lückenhaft an.
Es scheint so, als fehle Eclipse der komplette Überblick über meine Objekt-Aufrufs-Hierarchien.

Wie lässt sich das beseitigen? Evtl. mehr Speicher für Eclipse einräumen?

Danke für die Hilfe!

P.S: Wie vermeide ich dies: "Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht das Wort 'hi' enthalten!" ?


----------



## foobar (3. Jan 2009)

Hast du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen im Log?
Tritt das Problem nur bei dem einen Projekt auf? Mit welcher Eclipseversion arbeitest du?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2009)

ohne nennenswert beizutragen: ich nutze dieses Feature auch nicht, da ich oft das Gefühl habe, dass ich damit nicht alle Vorkommen finde,

ich schreibe einfach einen _ oder sonst was schlimmes in einen gesuchten Methodenname und schaue mir dann die entstehenden Fehlermeldungen an 

gibt bisschen Probleme, wenn ein Zugriff nur über eine im Interface definierte Methode stattfindet oder ähnlich krummes,
vielleicht hier ähnlich?


----------



## foobar (3. Jan 2009)

Mir ist in der Funktion noch kein Fehler aufgefallen. Es kann aber vorkommen, daß Mylyn oder das aktive Workingset oder auch die CallhierarchieView selber einen Filter aktiv hat, der dazu führt daß nicht alles angezeigt wird. Also am besten mal den Mylynkontext und Workingset deaktivieren und alle Einstellungen der View durchgehen.


----------

